# Daikoku GTR meet (19/1/05)



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Some pictures from tonight.

The slightly toned down, but equally mad, "Jaws"









HKS V-cam (its so exclusive its not even on sale)









Jaws's twin brother 









Polished Nismo GT plenum









Top Secret magic









Rather tame in comparison...









The boys from Newera


















More GTRs
*deleted as owners don't want their number plates to show up on web*

Totally original, spotless, S20 powered KPGC10 "Hakosuka" GT-R









Bayside Blue & 19s anyone?


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Top pics!!!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Awesome pics Dino - as normal :smokin: 

Jaws looks incredible


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

And I thought the polished cam covers etc. got lost in transit ...Dave, you have a PM 

Oh, yes, nice pics as usual Dino


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Awesome pics!!
I especially like the license plate holder on the white S15


----------



## M3_GT (Aug 28, 2003)

Wooow really nice pic´s


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

awsome, awsome, awsome pics


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Its not fair.  Why wasn't I born in Japan.  (Stamps feet and goes off to sulk).

Once again DCD, amazing pics of equally amazing cars. :smokin: I wish I lived in Japan instead of smelly England.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

thanks DCD, now I am really upset i did not go. I got out of class late, so i could have been there by midnight. 
Well, superb pics, you are the man!


----------



## Mr R32 M (Jun 12, 2004)

NICE!!!!!!!!!

top pics man. the only place inthe world you can go an see that many nice cars in the one car park.

do you have a website with more pics or something on it?
I'm hoping to get to Japan at the end of the year for 2 weeks. I want to travel around and just see everything possible.

mark
sydney, australia


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Top pics as usual Dino - thanks for sharing 

"rather tame in comparison" 

Hehe...bl00dy glad my car wasn't there then!  Mine hasn't yet reached "tameness"!


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

woot woot! love them pics.see how my pics measure up, will post later.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Couldn't sleep ??
Awesome pics Dino - could I have a couple of originals for desktop wallpaper ?

Hyrev - sorry for calling you in the middle of the night - Yukio ?? had picked up a police tail on the wangan and I was trying to warn him.


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

i smoked that cop like i smoked you top secret guys. jk. hehehehe. :smokin:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

whatever Yukio. they puff puff passed you like a Phillies blunt!
Bean, No sweat, good looking out though. I was on my 2nd Heineken
when you called.
I heard that cop smoked Yukio in a Toyota Vitz-ha ha
He flashed you cause you were going too slow-it's the Wangan, not a parade!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Bean...yep you could say that  No worries re the pix....just let me know how much attachment limit your e-mail has and I'll send them through today.

Good to see you there too Yukio. Sorry we didn't get a chance to talk...seems I'm always busy taking pictures at these things! I'll let somebody else do it next time!!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Thanks.  
I don't think there is any limit, but it's probably quicker if you don't exceed 15MB per mail.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

ok I'll send them on through after lunch


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Sensational pix as usual, DCD. Put me on the list for some desktop items! 

Was a fun night out and great to catch up with the Daikoku regulars! Interesting part was how there were as many foreigners as Japanese at the meet - bet they didn't expect that. LOL! 

Yukio, you should thrown a few of your passengers out of the car on the Wangan - gives you more top end.  

Cya O!


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

Wow...... these are real nice pics. Could you send me some high res too?? thanx!!!

[email protected] or [email protected]

Many thanks..... Snow.


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

what is a vcam system?


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Superb photos Dino, how come mine never look like that?
Massive thanks to Bean and Gio for the ride down there and back again. Got some good video of 2 amazing cars. Some parts of it were a bit blurred though, just wish we had more of those tunnels in the U.K.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Yunis A said:


> what is a vcam system?


I believe it's HKS's version of the variable cam timing found on the RB25DET - someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Gareth-Newera (Jul 21, 2004)

Was great fun I thought, with a good turn out....

Great pics Dino....glad to see my S15 in there 

I managed the limiter in sixth on the way home


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

Mind if I grab some dino? My desktop is rather bland at the moment 


azskylineGTR(at)gmail.com 10 MB limit

had to put the (at) in for those dang internet scanning spam bots 

Does sucking up help? *although seriously its true  * www.deviantart.com profile AZskylineGTR check for yourself :smokin:


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

DCD said:


> Good to see you there too Yukio. Sorry we didn't get a chance to talk...seems I'm always busy taking pictures at these things! I'll let somebody else do it next time!!


oh its all good. i understand. i took a couple of pics of ur car too, once my internet connection is up again at home ill post some up.



hipogtr said:


> Yukio, you should thrown a few of your passengers out of the car on the Wangan - gives you more top end.


i dont think it wouldve made a difference going up against you guys. u guys took off like i was standing still, i was doing 120kmh with my foot on the floor. it was a good show though. i love the sound of u guys' car. hope we can do it again some time. take some pics and stuff.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

*Owned / Payback*



Demon Dave said:


> I believe it's HKS's version of the variable cam timing found on the far superior RB25DET - someone correct me if they dare.


I'm certain you're absolutely right.


----------



## Fafifugno (Jul 13, 2004)

DCD said:


> Some pictures from tonight.



SBAVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

hipogtr said:


> Sensational pix as usual, DCD. Put me on the list for some desktop items!


Sorry hipogtr...didn't see your reply last night. I gave a CD to Bean today and he should be giving you a copy of it next time he sees you.

Gareth....limiter in 6th? That's it mate, its definetly time for a new car


----------



## Gareth-Newera (Jul 21, 2004)

My thoughts entirely....!!

I just brought the AE86 back fom the Yard...already managed 7 thou in 5th 

The sound of the carbs is AWESOME mate!!!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Gareth-Newera said:


> My thoughts entirely....!!
> 
> I just brought the AE86 back fom the Yard...already managed 7 thou in 5th
> 
> The sound of the carbs is AWESOME mate!!!


I'm beginning to droooool now


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I so want to go to Japan now.
Are there many problems not knowing how to speak Japanese,i'd love to live there.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I don't speak a word and been here 12 years


----------



## Circusmonkey (Jul 6, 2004)

DCD what small things have you done to your gtr ?

If you don`t mind me asking.

Tuning etc

Thanks


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

How do you do stuff down there then?
As in job wise,communication with others,buying things etc etc.

Now,wonder where i should go if i do a sandwich course at Uni?


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

sorry for a late post but heres a pic of ur car taken from my camera dino, with the Corona beer box tripod that i used hehe.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Ahh Corona - they make the best tripods 

Great pix guys. :smokin:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Thanks Yukio thats a great pic! Gotta love the Corona tripod


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

ill make it sure i bring a "REAL" tripod next time. hehe


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

u mean my $12.99 tripod? The Budwieser tripod!!


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

wow. i never thought it would be that expensive. btw. i have the pics up for grabs itll only be there for a few days. its all indexed http://hipertekspeed.com/daikoku


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Thanks for the pics! Very nice as always, Dino!

/P


----------

